# Forum General General Discussion  2009 Human Rights Essay Topics Needed!

## rockzmom

Older daughter needs to write an essay about a human rights violation which occurred within the last year (October 1, 2008 – September 30, 2009).  It could have taken place ANYWHERE in the world during the time period. 
She needs to use the U.S. Bill of Rights, the Universal Declaration of Human Rights and/or the Montgomery County Code Chapter 27 to prove her point. She needs to state what she thinks should be done about it and who she thinks should be responsible for correcting the problem so it won't happen again. 
If you know of any violations that happened during this time period which fall under one of these categories, please post it (them)!  THANKS!!!  ::      

> Your human rights are protected under Montgomery County law. Chapter 27 of the Montgomery County Code provides for equal opportunity in employment, public accommodations, housing, and commercial real estate. The law makes it illegal to discriminate based on race, color, religion, ancestry, sex, age, national origin, marital status, physical or mental disability, sexual orientation, genetic status, family responsibilities, gender identity, and (in housing only) source of income and presence of children. 
> A copy of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights can be found at http://www.un.org/en/documents/udhr/ or download 
> a pdf copy of the A copy of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights can be found at http://www.un.org/en/documents/udhr/ or download 
> a pdf copy of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. 
> A copy of the U.S Bill of Rights can be found at http://bensguide.gpo.gov/6-8/citizen...lofrights.html

----------


## Hanna

The country of Zimbabwe at present is one big human rights violation.  
But if I was her, I'd write about somebody who was executed (death penalty) in the USA during the stated period. 
Easy topic because there ought to be plenty of documentation, media coverage etc available -- and all of it is in English. Also highly relevant for her as an American.
She could check what Amnesty has to say about it and also media in other countries. (She'd be surprised). 
Otherwise I would check something else domestic.  
Illegal immigrants, or people who don't for some reason recieve proper healthcare or education. All of this exists in the US and ought to be more relevant than what goes on in China etc.

----------


## kamka

Darfur should work, an endless subject.

----------


## rockzmom

> Darfur should work, an endless subject.

 I don't think she knows ANYTHING about Darfur. I remembered that George Clooney did a short special with his dad about it and I downloaded it so that we can start there. 
If anyone is interested here are the links for that special: 
A Journey to Darfur http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x66...rt1_shortfilms part 1 http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x66...rt2_shortfilms part 2 
And I also found one by HBO, Then and Now--Sand and Sorrow http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3o...row_shortfilms 
So once she has the background, she can then start to look for articles in the past year.

----------


## DDT

How about the British banning Michael Savage form entering Britain?    

> British Home Secretary Jacqui Smith announced in May the names of sixteen “extremists” whom she has barred from entering Britain -- a smorgasbord of nasty characters including a white supremacist; a Christian fundamentalist hate preacher; two Islamic jihadists; and Samir Kantar, a Lebanese Druze terrorist who brutally murdered four Israelis, including a four-year-old child. On the list also was talk show host Michael Savage, whose only offense seems to have been to espouse views that Jacqui Smith doesn’t like. 
> Savage was livid, saying of Smith: “She’s linking me with mass murderers who are in prison for killing Jewish children on buses? For my speech? The country where the Magna Carta was created?”

 http://www.jihadwatch.org/2009/07/uk-of ... avage.html

----------


## Hanna

Personally I think it is a bit silly to ban Savage. *But since when did it become a "Human right" to visit any country in the world that you like? * 
Remember, the majority of the population of the earth couldn't afford the air ticket, even if their visa application was miraculously approved.   *For the record, Britain refuses entry to MILLIONS of people every year* who do not meet the entry or visa criteria. This includes people with contagious diseases, those with insufficient funds those who are likely to work illegally, people from hostile regions and known terrorists. I'm pretty sure that a Dutch member of parliament is also banned due to his racist opinions. 
There are plenty of countries that flatly refuse entry to Brits, Americans, Israelis and others on principle. That's their prerogative. 
In the case of Savage, he made is bed and now he's got to lie in it! *His "human rights" lol have not been violated!* I am sure Britain would revise the temporary ban on him if he denounced some of his most extreme statements. 
My mother told me she got refused a Visa to the USA in the early 1970s because she had signed a Swedish petition against the Vietnam war. The US embassy ran the petition (signed by hundreds of thousands) against the visa applications. Anybody who had signed got denied entry... Silly, but not a human rights violation.

----------


## fortheether

> Older daughter needs to write an essay about a human rights violation which occurred within the last year (October 1, 2008 – September 30, 2009).  It could have taken place ANYWHERE in the world during the time period. 
> She needs to use the U.S. Bill of Rights, the Universal Declaration of Human Rights and/or the Montgomery County Code Chapter 27 to prove her point. She needs to state what she thinks should be done about it and who she thinks should be responsible for correcting the problem so it won't happen again. 
> If you know of any violations that happened during this time period which fall under one of these categories, please post it (them)!  THANKS!!!        
> 			
> 				Your human rights are protected under Montgomery County law. Chapter 27 of the Montgomery County Code provides for equal opportunity in employment, public accommodations, housing, and commercial real estate. The law makes it illegal to discriminate based on race, color, religion, ancestry, sex, age, national origin, marital status, physical or mental disability, sexual orientation, genetic status, family responsibilities, gender identity, and (in housing only) source of income and presence of children. 
> A copy of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights can be found at http://www.un.org/en/documents/udhr/ or download 
> a pdf copy of the A copy of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights can be found at http://www.un.org/en/documents/udhr/ or download 
> a pdf copy of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. 
> A copy of the U.S Bill of Rights can be found at http://bensguide.gpo.gov/6-8/citizen...lofrights.html

 If I were her I'd do a report on some of the ways people die under socialized medicine like this:  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healt ... -save.html 
To me that is a human rights abuse.  Maybe if enough folks here in the USA hear the complete truth we can nip this in the bud right now. 
Scott

----------


## DDT

> I am sure Britain would revise the temporary ban on him if he denounced some of his most extreme statements.

 His extremist statements? In whose opinion? Jacqui Smiths?.... She was fired! Sorry, but it is serious human rights violation to ban free speech, freedom of expression and political opinions.

----------


## rockzmom

Well folks, it turns out the one she wants to use is nothing as hard core as any of your suggestions. It is a little more closer to something "her" age and something a "kid" can easily identify with. However, she may not be able to use it as she can't find an article about the particular situation during the time period even though it was first mentioned as early as 2007.  
It is about a now little 6 year old girl who is being evicted or will be placed in foster care because she is living with her grandparents in a 55-and-over community. This could be considered discrimination under the Montgomery County code "and (in housing only) source of income and presence of children." 
She feels the child should NOT be force to leave the only family she has known and lived with or forced to be evicted as the grandparents are trying to sell the home and that she should be allowed to continue to live there as long as the grandparents continue to have the home on the market and look at any and all reasonable offers or another "acceptable" housing situation can be arranged. 
If any of you can locate an article, even one overseas in your language, about this girl (Kimberly Broffman) or even one similar to this particular situation during the time period of October 1, 2008 – September 30, 2009. Please post a link. Thanks! 
article for Oct 22, 2009  http://www.tampabay.com/news/humaninter ... 045969.ece 
article from 2007 http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/f...?storyid=79131

----------

